# oooths



## dannyboy (Mar 17, 2007)

my female african jus layed an ooth fantastic


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 17, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah! So it is you Danny


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 18, 2007)

yup yup how u doin steve lol


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 18, 2007)

was she mated?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 18, 2007)

yup couple of week ago


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations! I wonder how many more she'll lay.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 18, 2007)

shes jus had that one sack, its how many nympths come out of it im really interested in lol


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrate! Looks like a huge one too! It will hatch out around 150-200 nymphs in 5-6 weeks. Be prepare and have your fruit flies culture ready. All the best!


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 19, 2007)

cheers dude,

im gna order sum tommorow so they will come next week any advice on how to keep th culture alive till the ooth hatches???


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 19, 2007)

few weeks now,,

gettin ma fruit fly culture soon


----------

